# Offshore Crystal River 1/14



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Went with the captain and his dad out in search of grouper. Seas were nice going out, a bit bumpy while fishing and not bad at all coming back. No problem finding bait or fish either. Lots of short gags and reds, did get a limit of reds and 3 or 4 good gags, biggest one is probably 15lbs and is sitting in my fridge.

Lots of other assorted fish came to play, porgies, tons of good sea bass, huge grunts, monster lizardfish, a couple ARS, and the highlight of the day was watching Carl's dad pull in what he thought was a monster grouper. Turned out to be a 5-6' tiger shark. Wish I had a picture of that, I've never seen one brought to the boat, especially in the Gulf.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

sweet report- i looked at several houses in crystal river last year to move down there !! looks like it will be destin instead when i go


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Crystal River is awesome. Destin is good but CR is much less crowded.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i got scuba certified there at crystal river. cool place, the inshore areas looked fishy as hell. i heard there were some big ol' gator trout around but we never got a chance to wet a line. while diving in the springs we saw snook, sheepies, tarpon, tons and tons of mangrove snapper, and of course the ever-retarded manatees .


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Get chance come on back out to Crystal River I live about 2 mile from Dive Center on Hwy 19, I usually go out in Homosassa River and flats or up in Yankeetown and troll with Mann's stretch in barge canal, catch few nice grouper in close ,lot of cobia in summer up here also ,at Pete"s pier Crystal River there is some Huge Tarpon that hang around for scraps from cleaning table,wish it was a little deeper water How ever,run over to Panama city for deep water


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

Congrats and great report !


----------

